# Duyuru > Siyaset >  AKP 16 ADAYI YUNANİSTANA TERK ETTİ, Suriyede toprak kaybetmedik peki Egede

## anau

Suriyede toprak kaybetmedik peki Egede
Ana Sayfa» Yazarlar» Ümit ÖZDAĞ27.02.2015 00:00
Ümit ÖZDAĞ
[email protected]
AKP Hükümeti, Orta Doğudan ricat anlamına gelen Türk Mezarı resmi adı ile Süleyman Şah Saygı Karakolunun üzerinde olduğu toprağı IŞİD terör örgütüne terk ederek, Türkiye sınırına 180 metre uzaklıkta bir bölgeyi yeni mezar yeri olarak ilan etmenin toprak kaybetmek anlamına gelmediğini söylüyor. İlk bakışta öyle. Ne kadar toprak bıraktı isek o kadar aldık. Oysa mesele öyle değil. Bıraktığımız topraklar devletler hukuku tarafından Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin toprakları. Aldığımızı ileri sürdüğümüz topraklar ise fiilen işgalci konumda olduğumuz topraklar. Hiçbir uluslararası anlaşmaya dayanmadığı gibi Suriye Hükümetinin itiraz ettiği bir yer değiştirme söz konusu. Ancak bir an için AKP Hükümetinin gerekçesini doğru ve haklı kabul edelim. Bıraktığımız kadar toprak aldık. Tehlike geçince geri gideceğiz. (Tabii bu husus vatan topraklarının tehlike anında terk ve taşınabilirliğini kabul etmektedir.)
Peki, Suriyede vatan topraklarını bırakıp yerine yenisini aldık Egede bıraktığımız adaların ve kayalığın yerine ne aldık? Konuyu bilmeyen okuyucu, kendi kendisine bu da nereden çıktı diyebilir. Yunanistan; 2004 ve sonrasında Egede Kanuni ve IV. Mehmet döneminde fethedilen, Atatürkün Lozanda vermediği ve 1936 yılında Şükrü Kayanın T.C. envanterine kaydettiği, İngiliz ve Amerikan haritalarında Türk Adası olarak gösterilen 16 ada ve bir kayalığı AKP döneminde Ekim-Kasım 2004ten başlayarak işgal ve fethetmiştir.
31 Aralık 2008de Yunan helikopterinin, Bulamaç Adasında Türk hava sahasını ihlali üzerine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ihlali sitesine koymuştur. Türk Dışişleri Bakanlığı ihlal haberinin siteden çıkarılmasını Genelkurmay Başkanlığından istemiştir. Bunu üzerine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Dışişleri Bakanlığından toplantı istemiştir. Bu toplantıda Dışişleri Bakanlığından katılan diplomatlar işgali kabul ederek, işgalin sonlandırılması için siyasi karara ihtiyaç olduğunu belirtmişlerdir. Toplantı arasında Türk diplomatlar Türk subaylarına işgalin hükümetin bilgisi dahilinde yapıldığını açıklamışlardır. Yapılan araştırmada Yunanistanın Lozan Anlaşmasında (12. ve 15. Maddeler) verilmeyen 11 ada 1 kayalık ile 17-30 Mayıs 1913 Londra Anlaşmasında verilmeyen 5 ada olmak üzere 16 ada ve 1 kayalığı işgal ve ilhak ettiği ortaya çıkmıştır. AKP Hükümeti bu işgale AB tam üyeliği sürecini rahatsız etmesin diyerek göz yummuştur. İşgal altındaki adalar şunlardır: Ege Denizinde; Koyun, Hurşit, Fornoz, Eşek, Nergizçik, Bulamaç, Kalolimnoz, Keçi, Sakarcılar, Koçbaba ve Ardacık adaları ile İzmir ilimizin sınırları içinde olan Venedik Kayalıkları... Akdenizde, Girit Adası etrafındaki Yunan işgali altında olan Türk adaları; Gavdos, Dhia, Dionisades, Gaidhouronisi ve Koufonisi adaları... Adaların bazılarını işgalden sonra Yunan Cumhurbaşkanı, Genelkurmay Başkanı ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı ziyaret etmişlerdir.
Bazıları Aydın il sınırları içinde kabul edilen ve resmen sit alanı olan Yunan işgali altında olan adalara, hızlı bir biçimde kilise inşa edilmiştir. Anılan kiliseler Fener Rum Patriği Bartholomeosun doğrudan yetkisi altında, ruhani/dini otorite alanı içindedir. Yani, Patrik Bartholomeos, Türk adalarındaki Yunan işgaline ortak olmuş ve kendi nüfuz alanını genişleterek adalarımızı kendi ruhani otorite alanına katmıştır.
TRT, 26 Aralık 2012 tarihinde 16 Ada Yunanistana geçti haberini vermiştir.
Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğluna, işgal edilen adalar ile ilgili olarak MHP ve CHP milletvekilleri tarafından soru önergesi verilmiştir. Davutoğlu, bazıları Büyükadadan daha büyük adalar için adacık demiş, Dışişleri Bakanlığı TBMMye verdiği cevapta Görüşmeler devam ediyor diyerek TBMMyi yanıltmıştır. Çünkü Yunan Dışişleri Bakanlığı iki gün sonra bu cevaba atıfta bulunarak; Herhangi bir görüşme yok. Adalar, Yunan adasıdır cevabını vermiştir. MGK üyesi Milli Savunma Bakanı İsmet Yılmaza, CHP Milletvekili Nurettin Demir tarafından soru önergesi veriliyor. Önergedeki 4 sorudan birinci soru, işgal edilen adalar ile ilgili. Yılmaz, 24 Eylül 2012 tarihinde verdiği yazılı cevapta, birinci soruyu pas geçip diğer üç soruya cevap veriyor. Ne de olsa işin ucunda TCK 302den, Vatana İhanet suçundan yargılanmak var.
Bu konuyu Türkiyenin gündemine taşıyan ve mücadelesini en ön safta yapan kişi ise emekli Kurmay Albay Ümit Yalım. Ümit Yalım, 2008den itibaren işin içinde toplantılara katılan heyetin bir üyesi. Milli Savunma Bakanlığı eski Genel Sekreteri.
Şimdi Davutoğlunun cevaplaması gereken soru, Egede Yunanistana teslim ettiğiniz adalar karşılığında hangi toprakları aldınız?

----------

